# The new guy



## Montyjs (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey everyone, I am new to this forum and site. I have been looking for a good Techie site, and here it is. Thank you for making a place where we can all get together.
~Jay Monty


----------



## propmonkey (Apr 9, 2005)

hey i beat the welcome wagon.

in that case welcome, poke your nose around and share some wisdom.


----------



## soundman1024 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm glad you found what you found this site. I found it a while ago and it rocks. Welcome.


----------



## Peter (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey welcome!!!!

I think we should start a contest: "The Beat the Welcome Wagon Contest!" hehe 

Welcome to Controlbooth.com! I hope you can learn alot here and I also hope that we can learn alot from you! What kind of tech do you do mostly? are you in school still? Please feel free to post and add your ideas to any topic being discussed on the site!

Welcome to Controlbooth.com!
--The Official Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------



## propmonkey (Apr 10, 2005)

in this case peter your part 3


----------



## avkid (Apr 10, 2005)

Welcome to Controlbooth, have fun and post often!!!
You only beat me because I was working with an ailing system yesterday,which later went in to an electronic coma.

The OFFICIAL Welcom Wagon (part 1 of 2)


----------



## Dan-Greaves (Apr 14, 2005)

hi ya


----------

